# new (i think) czech bloodlines in australia, info from czech experts!



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

does anyone know about these two dogs and what these lines produce (normally) and their ability to produce? 

Pard z Jirkova Dvora
Nero z Udoli Ediny

both studs are being breed to Rica Jirkova Dvora


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Who has these lines here ? Pm if you wish.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

hay brad didnt know ur from australia too, (please be from sydney?) , ill message u , dont tell nobody ! i want all the czech puppies for myself lol, give me a tom ZPS anyday!!!!!!!
its good more of the breeders in australia are turning to the czech stuff (which i like), chris use to breed them, shutzshep and yultzen breed them too. dont know what happend to vonammberg.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey mate,Live north of sydney.I have seen some of these dogs from a lot of lines and some are great and some not so great its like all the lines you just have to find a good one.One thing i have certainly noticed is they have a very civil side and can be a little over the top depends on your needs i guess but some have been so sharp that people have questioned there nerve strength.I am fond of the fax vom grenzganger lines we have here that is very good blood and gets the job done nicely i have some of this blood myself and other imported stuff and its as good as anything.Its hard to find good breeders over here but they are around and picking pups from excellent parents and raising them right is the best you can do.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

yea the civil stuff, (dogs that bite for real, and wont let strangers walk into my house and steel all my cookies :wink is why i like them, yea some guys from adelaide were telling me about nerve issues. thers a lot of dogs that go back on famous zps lines like warkos, kottorps frippe, dark gaja nova, marko. i saw three frippe sons, all had good prey drive ( as they were training for ipo) didnt see their civil side. 
yea thers a lot of fax stuff what are they known for? and then u got the vocho stuff like aero and siru ? 

from the three czech males i saw, all had good prey drive and nerves ( they out of kottorps frippe and saprina polica ) and if you add civil aggression to the list, sounds like a good dog to me. however yet to see one of these very/any civil dogs, seems like a myth to me at the moment.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

i have a dog out of raenniks aiko,aiko was a high level police dog(i think he was a siege dog from memory)and aiko was from fax and a bitch from stormfronts brawnson(same stuff as you are talking about roughly) aiko was as serious as a heart attack and so are some of his progeny at one stage there were dozens of his sons in the queensland police service and even today they breed down from his sons that line of fax throws very serious and dominate dogs that bite very well have enourmous prey drive and good nerve and health also fax was known for good health and hips.my aiko son is a serious mother and substantial to boot you would not want to be a bad guy and get bit by him trust me


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

at what age did their seriousness side, dominance kick in?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

It usually builds in these types before 12mths upto the age of 2 or 3.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

aero is a very strong civil dog, don't get me wrong, but he is also wildly unpredictable, unreliable in a working situation, and IMO more likely to eat his handler than anyone else... yes, I have personal experience with this dog, and scars from him... 

I also had for a few months a vocho son who was very nervy and fearful, would just run from most things... no idea who the bitch was though...


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Jay Quinn said:


> aero is a very strong civil dog, don't get me wrong, but he is also wildly unpredictable, unreliable in a working situation, and IMO more likely to eat his handler than anyone else... yes, I have personal experience with this dog, and scars from him...
> 
> I also had for a few months a vocho son who was very nervy and fearful, would just run from most things... no idea who the bitch was though...


Wow im glad i have stayed away from these lines even more now.I know someone who bred to these lines and luckily it didnt take bloody glad it didnt now.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

FTR siru was not from vocho he was from borg... I never met siru but I shared a house with borg for a few months... one hell of a dog, that's for sure...


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Jay Quinn said:


> FTR siru was not from vocho he was from borg... I never met siru but I shared a house with borg for a few months... one hell of a dog, that's for sure...


Apparently Borg was a little aggressive due to poor socialisation.But had the extreme drives of his father.That Kuran blood crossed into xamm blood works nice also :wink:


----------



## Evan Harbalis (Apr 12, 2009)

brad robert said:


> Apparently Borg was a little aggressive due to poor socialisation.But had the extreme drives of his father.That Kuran blood crossed into xamm blood works nice also :wink:


Borg was not aggressive because of poor socialisation but aggressive due to bad nerves.... This is also what Lance Collins (Canadian judge) said when he was here in Australia for a few seminars and to judge our Nationals. Lance worked Borg at his seminars and said that Borg would RED LINE in a courage test. I know this because I attended this seminar and heard Lance say this. This is all on video too. 

Cheers,
Evan Harbalis
www.lexicon.net/vonultimate


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

by the time I met borg he was pretty grey around the muzzle... he didn't like me being around but got used to me after a while... 

I remember coming home one night and for whatever reason borg was out in the yard, but I didn't spot him... I opened the gate and left my door open while I was doing so... the big grey shadow had hopped in and sat himself on the back seat... gave me a heck of a fright LOL... and then I was panicking thinking how on earth am I going to get him out of my car... but he was quite happy with the short drive to the shed and hopped straight out when I opened the door and walked off...


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Evan Harbalis said:


> Borg was not aggressive because of poor socialisation but aggressive due to bad nerves.... This is also what Lance Collins (Canadian judge) said when he was here in Australia for a few seminars and to judge our Nationals. Lance worked Borg at his seminars and said that Borg would RED LINE in a courage test. I know this because I attended this seminar and heard Lance say this. This is all on video too.
> 
> Cheers,
> Evan Harbalis
> www.lexicon.net/vonultimate


Thanks Evan,i trust your word as i was going of what his breeder had written about him :wink:


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

what about the original question, does nobody on this forum have any idea about them, nobody with an opinion at all?????????


----------

